# best hard hat



## Blackcloud

i wear this one












you could always get one of these.....


----------



## critter

The only thing I remember reading during my OSHA 500 instructor's training is that you cannot PAINT the plastic type hard hats - as per the manufacturer's warnings against same. I guess there is the remote possibility that some sticker adhesives might also attack the plastic , but how would you know? Like most safety equipment, OSHA is usually okay with you "following the manufacturer's instructions for use and care!" (for those few who read insructions and follow them, you're in the safe zone) It's the same with most fall arrest, scaffold systems, etc.

Like Celtc said, stickers are usually required on the job, if for no other reason than to find the damned thing among others after lunch!


----------



## Brandito

how about changing the suspension system?

i'll be honest that i've never changed mine, but how often ARE you supposed to buy a new system?


----------



## Quiglag

Brandito said:


> how about changing the suspension system?
> 
> i'll be honest that i've never changed mine, but how often ARE you supposed to buy a new system?


Most manufacturers suggest you replace your hardhat after 5 years. Exposure to UV rays, and humidity/temp changes will weaken your hardhat over time.

FYI on Cowboy Hats... I know some safety inspectors will not allow cowboy style hardhats on the job site. They do not like the curved brims, or the cup on the very top of the hat. They want falling debris to glance off the hardhat, and with the cowboy style there are places of things to get caught.


----------



## Brandito

Quiglag said:


> FYI on Cowboy Hats... I know some safety inspectors will not allow cowboy style hardhats on the job site. They do not like the curved brims, or the cup on the very top of the hat. They want falling debris to glance off the hardhat, and with the cowboy style there are places of things to get caught.


plus you look like a dork


----------



## Aframe

I read a story in readers digest years ago about a guy whose company put out oil rig fires. Pretty sure it was Red Adair, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Adair

If I remember it correctly.
In one incident he was responding to, the oil co. rep/executive told him his metal hardhat was not allowed on the site. Red told the guy to follow him down to the rig. They got within 100 feet or or so of the fire and the reps hat started to melt.

Red then told him that if he wanted to go get a metal helmet for himself, that it might be a good idea.

Sure stories like that get better over the years, but you gotta love them.

http://www.redadair.com/ better link


----------



## swantucky

Brandito said:


> how about changing the suspension system?
> 
> i'll be honest that i've never changed mine, but how often ARE you supposed to buy a new system?


I was just poking around the net regarding hardhats. Most manufacturers recommend changing the suspension system every 12 months. I doubt many people change them out that often.


----------



## rustyjames

swantucky said:


> I was just poking around the net regarding hardhats. Most manufacturers recommend changing the suspension system every 12 months. I doubt many people change them out that often.


You got that right, I've seen guys with hats that looked like they were born with it.


----------



## BSCi

swantucky said:


> I was just poking around the net regarding hardhats. Most manufacturers recommend changing the suspension system every 12 months. I doubt many people change them out that often.


No way. If the heat was melting plastic, it would be making a metal hat unbearably hot.


----------



## Celtic

Aframe said:


> I read a story in readers digest years ago about a guy whose company put out oil rig fires. Pretty sure it was Red Adair, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Adair
> 
> If I remember it correctly.
> In one incident he was responding to, the oil co. rep/executive told him his metal hardhat was not allowed on the site. Red told the guy to follow him down to the rig. They got within 100 feet or or so of the fire and the reps hat started to melt.
> 
> Red then told him that if he wanted to go get a metal helmet for himself, that it might be a good idea.
> 
> Sure stories like that get better over the years, but you gotta love them.
> 
> http://www.redadair.com/ better link





BSCi said:


> No way. If the heat was melting plastic, it would be making a metal hat unbearably hot.


I think you quoted the wrong poster BSCi.


----------



## BSCi

You're right, thanks!


----------



## Celtic

BSCi said:


> You're right, thanks!


You had me reading all the posts here :laughing:


----------



## BSCi

read, recite, review haha


----------



## spdtrx

BKFranks said:


> I wear an MSA Skullguard. They are fiber-resin.
> http://www.amazon.com/475407-Natural-Skullgard-Fas-Trac-Suspension/dp/B000S95HY2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the cold, just google "hard hat liner". There are tons of different types.


 

That's the same one I wear. It's the best one I ever had. :thumbsup:


----------

